

Anonymous MSFT developer admits Linux is faster than Windows - edtechdev
http://www.zdnet.com/anonymous-msft-developer-admits-linux-is-faster-than-windows-7000015236/

======
greenyoda
Already discussed at length here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5689731>

------
taproot
Who would have thought?

..

Gobsmacked is the word that comes to mind. You be the judge of sarcasm.

